# Propane Smoker safe on deck?



## pieeyedpiper (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone! I bought a smoker after wanting one for some time. It is a propane upright smoker. Of course, I didn't think to ask PRIOR to buying the propane smoker, is if it is safe to use on my deck. I live in an apartment and have a propane grill on it, and was planning on putting the smoker next to the grill. The deck is a corner deck, so I have two sides open and I'm on the 3rd floor. Would I be better off just leaving the smoker in the box until I get a house or would I be okay to use it with a grill pad?


----------



## timleo (Sep 7, 2012)

What is the concern?  Do you have problems with the propane grill?


----------



## pieeyedpiper (Sep 7, 2012)

Mainly that it is safe and won't burn my apartment complex down. I plan on getting a grill pad for it, but I just want to be sure that with the high winds we get here that nothing will blow in/around the smoker to set ablaze.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you in a community apartment. If gas grills are allowed on the balcony then your smoker is considered a gas grill. You will be fine......use it as you would your grill...... It would be smart to keep a fire extinguisher near by as with any grill anything can happen


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 7, 2012)

You didn't say what kind of smoker it is but I have a GOSM propane and have never seen anything blow around that could start a fire. Everything is contained inside and about 8" off the ground. The only thing I could see is maybe some small embers from the chip pan blow when you open the door if the wind hit it just right but that sounds very unlikely.

The grill pad sounds like a good idea just in case you get any leakage of grease, it won't stain the deck.


----------



## pieeyedpiper (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm not at home right now so I'm not sure what brand of propane smoker it is. I got it from Walmart on sale, normally $160 but I got it for $109. I feel comfortable using it now!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you ever checked with the landlord about your grill? I would be concerned that if you have skated by with a gas grill that the minute a second item showed up on the patio that the landlord might show up and tell you to take both off the deck.  You might also get a neighbor who does not like the smoke complaining to the landlord and open a can of worms. Chef Jimmy had to go electric due to the no propane rule


----------



## timleo (Sep 7, 2012)

We used to live in a townhouse where the smoke would leave our patio and go right into the neighbors open bedroom window.  I can hardly think of anything better than smoked bed linens, but she didn't see it that way.

Good Luck.


----------



## manzan (Sep 9, 2012)

*I use a Smoke Vault propane smoker on my covered, wooden deck but have it sitting in a stainless steel pan with wheels.  Had son in law, who is a welder, make it for me just in case something happened.  Put a grill pad under the front edge.  Live on top a ridge so also made a three sided wind deflector to keep the flame from blowing out.  Thought I would be using it just when breezy but use it year around.  Top gives me a place to set meat before putting inside, hold spray bottle or mop and set transmitter for heat heat probe.  Also keeps sun off the box which makes temp control much easier.*


----------



## michael ark (Sep 9, 2012)

You can get a oil drip pan for $12 at autozone.:biggrin:


----------



## dward51 (Sep 9, 2012)

Charcoal smoker would be more likely to have something fall out onto a deck than a propane one ever would.  It should be no more of an issue than your existing gas grill is IMO.  And you already said you intend on using some sort of barrier under it just in case.  Sounds like you are good to go.


----------

